
IntelliJ IDEA 14 Early Preview is Available - emanuelez
http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2014/06/intellij-idea-14-early-preview-is-available/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+jetbrains_intellijidea+%28JetBrains+IntelliJ+IDEA+Blog%29
======
gadr90
I would love it if they focused on performance improvements and making the
editor more lightweight overall. I love WebStorm, but even on my beastly XPS
running nothing but it and Chrome, it sometimes hangs doing nothing. I'm
starting to investigate other editors such as Atom because of this. I find it
hard to believe that a quad core, modern computer can possibly have a hard
time running a text editor.

~~~
viraptor
Google a bit for adjusting GC settings in idea - stuff like
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2006/04/configuring-
intellij-...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2006/04/configuring-intellij-
idea-vm-options/) (old, but check the comments). I'm not using it anymore, so
can't find what I ended up with, but adjusting the startup options made a
_huge_ difference 2 years ago.

I think I also went for one of the experimental/less stable concurrent
collectors - didn't find any issues in practice.

~~~
specialist
+1 I bumped up heap space to min 1g max 2b. Now this beast of a Spring heavy
project (day job) doesn't hang IntelliJ ("indexing...").

Seems to me these IDEs could suggest reasonable JVM options after profiling
your project.

Or at least put the JVM options in the preferences, so I don't have to dig
around the install/distro.

------
kamilafsar
I hope they're going to fix the Scala and Play plugins. Unfortunately they say
nothing about it. Sometimes the lag between typing and actually seeing it in
Idea is a couple of seconds.. Still better than the last time I tried Scala
IDE (eclipse) though.

~~~
GyrosOfWar
Yeah, that's definitely an issue. The Scala auto-complete is not very
responsive, which makes the whole IDE experience with Scala pretty
undesirable, sadly. I've been using IDEA with Java in the last ~2 months and
it was perfectly smooth all the time. I guess Scala is a lot more complex as a
language than Java, which makes parsing it on the fly much harder.

~~~
mike_hearn
One thing I noticed about the Kotlin design and design discussions is that
"that wouldn't be auto completable fast" comes up quite often. I had never
thought about it before but it makes sense that language design choices can
impact the speed of an IDE. I am starting to think that it also makes a lot of
sense for language designers to have IDE development experience. I wish they'd
hurry up and release a stable Kotlin.

~~~
hodortime
It would be pretty sad if code completion efficiency became a reason to
compromise on other areas of a language.

~~~
mike_hearn
Why? They're just tools. Code completion is probably more important than a lot
of the rather minor syntax sugar features in many languages.

------
eng_monkey
Is this another minor release disguised as a major release in order make old
customers renew the licence?

I say this because I did not notice any major improvements between 12 and 13,
but still I had to pay for a new licence.

~~~
maaaats
If you didn't feel you got anything useful in the new version, why pay for it?

~~~
andrewjshults
Some of the plugins (which is a big part of choosing IDEA over the sub-
products) aren't backwards compatible (I had issues with the golang plugin in
12, but it's fine in the community edition of 13). Right now I've got PyCharm
3.4 (work license), IDEA 12UE (personal license), IDEA 13CE, and Android
Studio on my machine to support the various languages I'm using on somewhat
regular basis (90+% of my time is spent in python, which is why I don't just
use the python plugin for IDEA - the plugins are nice, but the context menus
get crazy one you have more than one active at a time)

------
_random_
I hope they will add C#+Xamarin support when their project N arrives. Sell for
30% of Visual Studio price: win for everyone (except MS).

~~~
bitL
I don't think that's gonna ever happen. That would cannibalize ReSharper for
C# sales which are bound to Visual Studio and cause a cool down in the
relationship with Microsoft. Sure way to go out of business.

~~~
_random_
Yes, but Roslyn is going to hurt ReSharper somewhat.

------
dominotw
Wow this is magnitudes slower that 13 CE. What gives? Can I turn off
something(plugins?) to make it faster?

~~~
mdaniel
If you are experiencing quirks like that, please report them via
[http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/](http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/) since that is
the whole purpose of an EAP program. I don't think you will receive support
for your specific problem via the tracker, but at least they will be aware
that such a condition exists.

If you want help,
[http://devnet.jetbrains.com/community/idea/ideacommunity](http://devnet.jetbrains.com/community/idea/ideacommunity)
will probably be a great place to start. I have found their forums to be
responsive and to have a pretty good signal/noise ratio.

------
jwn
Is there any discussion about IntelliJ supporting multiple open projects at
once? Requiring a separate window for each project breaks down when I've got
21 projects open, as I have now in NetBeans.

~~~
jasonwocky
Not to sound snippy, but how do you define projects in your world, and how do
you benefit from having 21 of them open at once? How many do you interact with
in a typical day?

That setup is so far removed from my day-to-day experience that I'm genuinely
seeking understanding here. At most, I typically have 3 or 4 open "projects"
at once, and those would be fairly tightly related (like, a server codebase
and a couple of clients for it).

~~~
jwn
I'm not going to go into my specific needs or project setup, but even with 4
open projects, IntelliJ requires 4 open windows! That's asinine when both
NetBeans and Eclipse allow me to decide how many projects I want open within a
given IDE window. It's the biggest reason I only use IntelliJ when writing
IntelliJ plugins.

